# dose ND require state certification for ADC work?



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Dose the state of ND requrire state certification for ADC work?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd call the game warden in your area.

I guess if it is an animal with a season for example coyotes can be called and shot all year (april 1 thru March 31). But if you're going to hang snares you'll have to get a permit outside of the legal time frame of hanging snares, (Nov 15 thru March 8th).

So if you're planning on hanging snares today May 7th, you'll have to get a permit I believe from the Game and fish. I don't know how many hoop's you'll have to go through.

What kind of animal are you having problems with that you want to do ADC work on?

xdeano


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Skunks, ***** and Feral cats, the usual farm land vermin


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The only think you'll be restricted this time of year for using is snares on *****. Other than that have at it, any way you want.

xdeano


----------

